

Another iPhone 6 mockup - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2014/2/7/another-iphone-6-mockup

======
pedalpete
That looks alot like the Samsung Galaxy line to me. I suspect Apple would want
to stay away from anything with such a close resemblance to their biggest
competitor.

